# Dentistry in Dubai: Indian BDS



## AnoopD (May 23, 2016)

Hello Expats, I would gratefully appreciate any advice from anyone with working knowledge on the Dentistry Market in Dubai and employment opportunities for an Indian BDS qualified dentist with 1 years experience.

I am moving to JLT in 6 weeks time to start a Digital Account Director job (26 000 AED a month). I am a British Citizen married to an Indian Citizen.

My wife qualified as a BDS Dentist in Ferozepur, Punjab, India 2 years ago before relocating to the UK (spouse visa). She is/was working towards ORE in UK which would enable her to practice and register in the UK. She is reluctantly willing to give this up for me to follow my career path into Dubai.

However, I have no knowledge whatsoever on the state of affairs of Dentistry in Dubai/UAE and the opportunity available for my wife to work as a Dentist (with her Indian BDS) on Dubai when she has but a year's experience behind her.

The jobs I've seen posted on job boards all require several years experience. 

Thanks,

Anoop.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AnoopD said:


> Hello Expats, I would gratefully appreciate any advice from anyone with working knowledge on the Dentistry Market in Dubai and employment opportunities for an Indian BDS qualified dentist with 1 years experience.
> 
> I am moving to JLT in 6 weeks time to start a Digital Account Director job (26 000 AED a month). I am a British Citizen married to an Indian Citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi,
There are plenty of dentists in Dubai.
Your wife's first port of call should be the DHA website - as that will enable her to check the licensing conditions vs her qualifications, to ensure she will be able to obtain a DHA licence to practice in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AnoopD (May 23, 2016)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the quick reply. 
We have checked the DHA and are currently getting said documents attested.
To clarify: 
I/We are oblivious to current state of affairs for Dentistry Market in Dubai and how quickly (if at all) she can secure a job with her Indian BDS qualification (+1 year experience), albeit as a Dentist or Hygenist (not a Dental Assistant) upon clearing the DHA examination.
Thanks,
Anoop.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

AnoopD said:


> Hi Steve, Thanks for the quick reply. We have checked the DHA and are currently getting said documents attested. To clarify: I/We are oblivious to current state of affairs for Dentistry Market in Dubai and how quickly (if at all) she can secure a job with her Indian BDS qualification (+1 year experience), albeit as a Dentist or Hygenist (not a Dental Assistant) upon clearing the DHA examination. Thanks, Anoop.


The problem I see here is that she doesn't qualify for the three years experience which at some point used to be mandatory for practicing as dentist. You will need to check if this is still true. Also it is my understanding that she may not be able to practice as a hygienist since she doesn't hold that degree. 
The job market here is extremely challenging and there is no point applying for a job without having a license to practice. 
I see many dentist working with suppliers and vendors to complete their 3 years experience.
Hope this helps


----------

